# Last Two Done



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Okay so here are the other two I was working on last month.. finally got them delivered today and the lady loved them.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

As always looking good  well done.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Another great job completed.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job Barb, love your work.

Herb


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Great job Barb.

How's the move going/gone?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Barb they look great . You practically have this down to a science. No cnc router for you


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Angie, the move is going way too slow for my liking lol but I can now get to my dining room table without walking around boxes... Have to work on the 2nd bedroom today, and see about getting that room in order. Come Spring, I'll be having a huge yard sale to get rid of quite a bit of stuff (a lot of kitchen), having to down size a bit. Well, there's a lot of things that I think I'm gonna have to get rid of... 

Felt horrible taking so long to get these signs to this couple; and apologized profusely for the delay.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Just tell em "Quality takes time!"

HJ

Gets it done eventually


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice signs. I like the stain and finish too. We're doing a clean out here as well. My wife's art and sewing have expanded into 3 areas so far. Need to make some storage for large, flat pieces. Honey-do stuff to earn husband points.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> My wife's art and sewing have expanded into 3 areas so far.


Tom if you saw my sewing, crochet, and knitting stuff (and supplies) that has yet to be moved, you would thank your wife for being controlled in her crafting :lol: This doesn't include the wood crafts (other than the sign tools and equipment) the printed patterns, and other crafting items that need to be brought home... the list goes on n' on n' on... 

And thank you. I started using the better pine for the signs, which has made the oak come out a richer color I noticed (and like much better) imho


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Like Tony says


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

You are getting good at sign making! Great job.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Superb! Congrats!
Sid.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice work...


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Barb,

Great job and excellent signs.


Graham.


----------



## aahwhatever2 (Oct 16, 2015)

Hello Barb,

That is some beautiful work! I really like the one that looks like a log... You said that you use a "better pine" and makes the "oak" stand out? Can you clarify or elaborate a little? Again, really great work. After seeing all the signs on here, I guess I will have to make one for myself. Just hope to get them to look as good as yours!!!!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

aahwhatever2 said:


> Hello Barb,
> 
> That is some beautiful work! I really like the one that looks like a log... You said that you use a "better pine" and makes the "oak" stand out? Can you clarify or elaborate a little? Again, really great work. After seeing all the signs on here, I guess I will have to make one for myself. Just hope to get them to look as good as yours!!!!


Thank you for the kind words, Jonathan. In my area, we have white wood, and #1 or #2 Pine (I forget the actual 'grade' number). I've used white wood (lower grade of pine) to keep my prices low on my signs. But this year, the white wood was literally junk, and I had a hard time getting pieces that had good markings, or even straight for that matter, so I upgraded to the "better pine" (smoother, nicer looking, good markings) so I could get some good pieces. Of course, that meant raising my prices a little, but the results have proven to be worth it.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Great job Barb. I wish I had talent like that. :frown:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great signs Barb.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> Great job Barb. I wish I had talent like that. :frown:


Thank you, Don, I'm flattered; but what I do is amateur compared to the talents of others on here. I follow lines and stain the boards. Minute in comparison to the exact and detailed works of others on here.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks, Ross


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Herb Stoops said:


> Good job Barb, love your work.
> 
> Herb


Ditto....


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the kind comments 👄


----------

